# order to wash/clay/polish/seal/wax - now with pics



## eviled (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi got a day off and a whole host of products hanging about but just want to check the best order to do things

I was thinking... wash with autoglym shampoo, clay with dodo clay bar, autoglym super resin poloish, meguiars paint cleaner, autoglym extra gloss sealant then finally meguiars cannuba wax

but is meguiars pain cleaner just the same and the autoglym super resin polish and does that order of things sound right??

will post pics if you guys help :lol: :lol:


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Not sure what the sealant is, but its rinse, wash, rinse, dry, clay, paint cleaner, polish, wax.. Then collapse in a heap


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Everyone has their different way but IMO there's no point in drying before claying.

My method would be :-

De grease/tar remover
Wash 
Clay
Polish 
Cleanser
Sealant/wax

The finish is all in the prep


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

eviled said:


> Hi got a day off and a whole host of products hanging about but just want to check the best order to do things
> 
> I was thinking... wash with autoglym shampoo, clay with dodo clay bar, autoglym super resin poloish, meguiars paint cleaner, autoglym extra gloss sealant then finally meguiars cannuba wax
> 
> ...


Let's see some pics mate , perfect day 4 cleaning must be rarest colour around only seen 1 in London


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

J•RED said:


> Everyone has their different way but IMO there's no point in drying before claying.
> 
> My method would be :-
> 
> ...


I find it easier to keep track of where I have been and spot bits that need a good going over if its dry.

Not sure what products you're using, but the stuff I use is paint cleaner then polish.. Not sure why you'd put a slightly "abrasive" substance on after you had polished.


----------



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

check my cleaned and waxed post pretty much in that order, clay after 1st shampoo wash and then have a bottle of detailer spray for the claying, once clayed wash again then time for the polish


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

beepcake said:


> J•RED said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone has their different way but IMO there's no point in drying before claying.
> ...


I meant using IPA as a cleanse wipe down before applying a wax.

There's so many different steps depending on what results you want. Get on www.detailingworld.co.uk for a good read up, but its a slippery slope


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

J•RED said:


> I meant using IPA as a cleanse wipe down before applying a wax.
> 
> There's so many different steps depending on what results you want. Get on http://www.detailingworld.co.uk for a good read up, but its a slippery slope


Ah, interesting - the only IPA I know of comes out of a bar pump 

I know what you mean about a slippery slope though, my wife frowns at the amount of car cleaning packages that I've gotten through the mail


----------



## eviled (Jan 18, 2013)

order was... wash - clay - wash - polish - sealant x2 - wax

I've never seen such contaminated paint and on such a new car, took me 7 hours to do all that!!!


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Pics of car please

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eviled (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## eviled (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

That looks awesome mate


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Beepcape, I agree it's a slippery slope, I have started to spend more time keeping my car looking its best and its becoming an obsession


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Just be aware that a paint cleaner after a product like Super Resin Polish will take off the previous product applied. SRP contains 'fillers' that mask the swirls/scratches - a paint cleaner will literally do it's job, clean the paint of any product previously applied, so you'll end up not masking any defects at all.

If your using a cleaner and SRP - then apply the cleaner first, then SRP, then sealant/wax.

If it's a real cutting polish then apply the cut first, then the cleaner, then preferably a pure glaze, then sealant/wax.

By machine or hand. I could go on for days, but with the ingredients listed above, that's the correct method.

8)


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice mate ,u just need aluminium tax disc holder to match wing mirrors


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

eviled said:


>


I'm not being funny, green is my favourite colour, and that is awesome !


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

It's certainly striking, in a good way .. is it a custom colour?


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

That Java Green is gorgeous. Well done sir !


----------



## jakekk (Jan 20, 2013)

This is my Mauritius Blue after a Wash, Clay, Wash, Machine Polish, and Carnauba Wax!






Cheers

Jake


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

eviled said:


>


That looks amazing, love the colour plus the shine is fantastic....I'd be scared to drive it now in case it gets dirty.


----------

